# Malay: Basic words



## SeñorDingDong

Hi there,

I am a frequent Malaysia Airlines traveller and on my many journeys to the orient and beyond, i have discovered several things about the awesome language of Bahasa Malay. Here are my 3 points & questions...

1)
Firstly the crew's announcements allways begin with: *"pwan pwan dan pwan pwan"*
I assume it means ladies & gentleman but the 2 "Pwan Pwan"'s sound identical!! Could someone spell check this for me?

2)
Also "*Selamat Detang*" and "*Terima Kasih*" are often heard. I assume these translate to Welcome and Thank You. 

3)
Is "*Terima Kasih*" pronounced "two-ma kass-hi" or "terre-ma kasshi"?

*This would help me so much when i return to the beautiful land in December*​*SeñorDingDong*​


----------



## Isis

SeñorDingDong said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I am a frequent malaysia airlines traveller and on my many journeys to the orient and beyond, i have discovered several things about the awesome language of bahasa malay. Here are my 3 points & questions...
> 
> 1)
> Firstly the crew's announcements allways begin with:
> *"pwan pwan dan pwan pwan"*​I assume it means ladies & gentleman but the 2 "Pwan Pwan"'s sound identical!! Could someone spell check this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> Also "*Selamat Detang*" and "*Terima Kasih*" are often heard. I assume these translate to welcome and hello.
> 
> 
> 
> Selamat Datang is "welcome" and Terima Kasih is "Thank You"
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> Is "*Terima Kasih*" pronounced "two-ma kass-hi" or "terre-ma kasshi"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *It is pronounced "terri-ma ka-ssi*
> 
> *This whould help me so much when i return to the beautifull land in December*
> 
> 
> *SeñorDingDong*​
Click to expand...


----------



## redwine

Isis said:
			
		

> Selamat Datang is "welcome" and Terima Kasih is "Thank You"



Is SALAMAT DATANG a compound word? Could SALAMAT and DATANG stand alone seperately?


----------



## Ralf

redwine said:
			
		

> Is SALAMAT DATANG a compound word? Could SALAMAT and DATANG stand alone seperately?


Short answer: "Selamat datang" are actually two words. Both of them can be used separately:
selamat = save; secure from danger or harm - You will find "selamat" in almost any greeting - examples:
Selamat pagi = Good morning
Selamat petang = Good evening
Selamat malam = Good night
Selamat jalan = Goodbye (interestingly "jalan" means street) 

datang = (verb) to arrive, to come to, to get to
example: minggu akan datang = next week (literally: the week that will come)





			
				Isis said:
			
		

> ... I assume it means ladies & gentleman but the 2 "Pwan Pwan"'s sound identical!! Could someone spell check this for me?


It should be "Tuan-tuan dan puan-puan", which in fact is "Ladies and gentlemen" in bahasa Melayu. 

tuan = sir, master, gentleman
puan = lady

It is one oft the pecularities of Malay language to form the plural by simply repeating the word:

Orang = (one) person
Orang-orang = people

Hope I could help a bit.

Ralf


----------



## SeñorDingDong

*Thank You So Much!*
A Very Interesting read especially about Bahasa Melau's plural formation.
Some isolated aboriginal communities in Australia also simply repeat the word to form a plural for example communities north of Cape Tribulation in Queensland. See Wikipedia Search for Wujal_Wujal
Thank You Again
Terima Kasih


----------

